
Show HN: VidHug – Group Video Greetings - kohanz
https://vidhug.com
======
kohanz
Hi HN!

Creator & founder of VidHug here. It started for me with a request to create a
video montage for my mother's 70th birthday. I hacked together a very lousy
prototype to make it easier for people to send me recorded videos (even
DropBox would have been too complicated for some of the more elderly users)
and then iMovie'd the result together. It was a success in that my mother
loved it (tears of joy), but what I was left with was a feeling for how much
work the whole process had been. So I set about to create VidHug, to make it
easy enough and low-effort enough that anyone can do it.

There are still a lot of features that I want to add (music, photos, etc), but
so far it's extremely gratifying to see people use it to connect on a deeper
emotional level for special occasions (rather than the usual "Happy Birthday"
text/comment). I'm also exploring other use-cases.

Thanks for checking it out!

